# Brautigam Beethoven Sonatas



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm working my way through these at the moment and certainly enjoying them on first listen. I was hoping to benefit from the collective wisdom on the site by getting some other perspectives on these recordings.

I have Paul Lewis's set on a modern piano which I think does a good job of liberating itself from the encumbrance of tradition giving a nice,clear, well balanced and judicious reading. Nonetheless this fortepiano version really does make the music seem really fresh and exciting to me. 

I gather Brautigam's also done the complete solo piano stuff for both Mozart and Haydn so I'd be curious to know what people's thoughts are on those.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

I have Brautigam's recordings of the Mozart sonatas, one of his Haydn albums, and the Beethoven sonata album containing the Waldstein sonata - for Beethoven I have to admit that I prefer Kempff on a piano, but I do enjoy Brautigam's performances.


----------

